
Dabangg Cache Attack - biswap
https://car3s.github.io/dabangg/
======
biswap
DABANGG (meaning fearless), a set of refinements that make flush-based cache
attacks resilient to system noise. Dynamic Voltage & Frequency Scaling (DVFS)
is ubiquitous in modern processors, which results in frequent frequency change
in the cores of the processor. This results in variable execution latency for
instructions, which renders a set of thresholds chosen to distinguish a cache
hit from a miss useless. We build upon this dynamism in frequency to make
robust, noise-resilient attacks that are highly potent and easy to mount,
requiring no supervisor privileges.

